# Sb Mill How To Remove Spindel Drive Pulley???



## Kroll (Jul 26, 2015)

Morning guys,I want to take the head apart and do a cleaning and replace the belts but I can't figure out how to remove the spindle drive pulley from the housing and I want to separate the head from the housing for a good cleaning and paint.What parts diagram I have just comes close but its not perfect.If you have some diagrams,pictures,or can explain how to do this please do so or maybe links to websites on how to do this?Thanks guys for the help


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 26, 2015)

What kind of machine and model are you working on?
Edit: I just saw that it is a mill. A pic or a model number might help folks to help you though.


----------



## Kroll (Jul 26, 2015)

Thanks Greg,its a M#MIL4218 which I could not find much info.As you can see in the pic,I need to remove the spindle drive pulleys but it looks like both pulleys the small and large come off together but I tried couple of jack screws and it just does not move a fraction.I'm at a stand still right now.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 26, 2015)

It looks like the 2 threaded holes on the top of the pullys are for a puller to attach there These holes would allow a flat bar with a threaded driver in the center to be attached. You could make a puller out of some bar stock to do this. When tightening the center screw to push the shaft out tighten, tap with a hammer, tighten, tap with a hammer, repeat as necessary. I would question if there are set screws inserted from the sides holding it down. Heat may need to be applied to the pullys as well. Patience is the key with this. Penetrating oil too.


----------



## JimDawson (Jul 26, 2015)

Maybe use the bolt holes for puller bolts and use a ''T'' type puller?


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 26, 2015)

JimDawson said:


> Maybe use the bolt holes for puller bolts and use a ''T'' type puller?


That was what I was trying to explain, lol. A "t puller"


----------



## JimDawson (Jul 26, 2015)

woodtickgreg said:


> That was what I was trying to explain, lol. A "t puller"



Great minds think alike!


----------



## Kroll (Jul 27, 2015)

Guys I though I would share my success story taking ya'll advice on how to remove the drive pulley.The bronze looking part I shove it down into the head which was pretty easy using a brass punch.Got the head all taken a part for a good cleaning in prep for painting.Thanks


----------

